# Vacuums - are the high-end ones worth it?



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Speaking of brand names, I have two dead vacuum cleaners in my house - a small corded handheld and a larger cannister vac. My husband is an industrial designer by training and both of these vacuums have been "modded" and fixed over the years, but I think it is time to acknowledge that they are now artifacts (honestly, one of them looks like a steampunk vacuum after his last mod to reattach some missing part - he used really baroque screws). 

Seriously, what kind of vacuum should I buy? Is it really worth it to splurge out on a Miele or a Dyson? I'd like to hear from anyone who considered these high-end brands and decided against 'em, and anyone who actually has a high-end vacuum cleaner. I should note that my husband will be hard to convince (although I will spend my own money, so, uh, whatever...but he does most of the vacuuming in the house...), and also that we have no carpets, just hardwood and a few area rugs. 

Your input appreciated!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The ones you have can't be fixed? 

Seriously, buying new is no guarantee of better quality. Stuff like this is always made these days with cheap plastic parts. I bet the repairs done by your hubby have significantly upgraded most of the components.

But if your two units are really dead and can't be fixed, I can recommend a dirt devil that I bought at cdn tire a few years back. Not cheap though. New units can cost $250-400. I bought the dirt devil in 2004 and have had no problems with it.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> we have no carpets, just hardwood and a few area rugs.


Then you don't need a high end vacuum cleaner.
You essentially need something that can suck the dust from the hardwood floors and any vacuum cleaner worth a dime should be able to do that.
We have a Kenmore that's still going strong after years of use.
Think we paid between $150 - $200 for it many years ago.
Shop around at Wal*Mart, Sears and Zellers to compare prices and features.
I don't believe you need anything more expensive than $200.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree with Harold - we're the same as you, no carpets just an area rug, and we have a Kenmore upright we bought on sale about 8 years ago and it's never had a problem. Plus they are easy enough to get parts for if they do give you a problem. Kenmore of course is not a brand name, they don't make their own machines.... I couldn't tell you what the actual brand is but you can ask at Sears about a specific kenmore model and they have information on who actually manufactured it.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

We have a vacuum from Sears as well. The best thing IMO is that I can get replacement parts for it. A couple of things broke or got worn out and it was a simple matter of just driving to the nearest Sears Parts Shop to purchase the replacement.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

DW bought a Dirt Devil and it worked better than the other handhelds. When the battery wore out, it was just like the others.

We have a Miele that we inherited from DWs mom. It is better than our old Eureka but then we have wall-to-wall carpets. I would go with a Sears model.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Banned for using battery-op vacuums. The last one I had sucked (it didn't, actually), so I went to the much-better plug-in type.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

We have a Tristar canister vacuum cleaner that we purchased about 15 years ago. It was crazy expensive at the time (~$1500 IIRC), but it was in a totally different league from the Kenmores and Hoovers that we were used to both in terms of materials (stainless steel, magnesium alloy and neoprene) and functionality.

I second guessed the decision to buy for a long time, but it has lived up to its billing. It still has the same power and efficiency it had when new and the only repair that we've had to make was to replace a drive belt on the power bar head.

Like Alexandra, we have mostly wood floors with area carpets. We vacuum the wood floors as it is the most effective method of cleaning because it will such up dirt that gets in the cracks between the boards -- our floors are original red pine in a 160 yr. old Victorian farm house. It's light enough that one person can vacuum stairs with the canister in one hand and the wand in another.

With the trend towards central vacuums, I suppose that higher end vacuums aren't that expensive with the added benefit of portability.


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Then you don't need a high end vacuum cleaner.
> You essentially need something that can suck the dust from the hardwood floors and any vacuum cleaner worth a dime should be able to do that.
> We have a Kenmore that's still going strong after years of use.
> Think we paid between $150 - $200 for it many years ago.
> ...


I am in the same boat. 200 bucks at walmart will get you something decent.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

I love my Dyson. It is easily the best vacuum we have ever had. I wanted one for years before we finally got one. Since they do not go on sale, I had to find an independent retailer willing to haggle with me. In the end I paid no tax and got the $100 accessory kit I wanted for free. 

It is great on the stairs because the hose easily reaches all the way up so I don't have to drag the vacuum with me. Also, there is no filter or belt to change so I don't have to put money into maintaining it every year like I did with my previous vacuums. The filter does have to be cleaned though, but that's not a big deal. 

I vacuum a lot. We have about 2500 sq. ft., kids and furry animals. The stairs and upper floor are carpeted and the main floor is a combination of hardwood and ceramic. At least part of the house requires vacuuming daily. The dyson is also great on upholstery, under the furniture, mattresses and reaching up high to suck up cobwebs and such. It has a good warranty (5 or 7 years, I can't remember. The hose did crack last year and when I phoned the 1-800 number they sent me a new hose overnight via fed ex)

That being said, on the main floor where we have no carpet, we have a small, corded, dirt devil (the one that has a head shaped like a triangle) for getting in corners and under the kitchen cabinets. It works great on the hard floors and cost us less than $100 about 10 years ago. It is much smaller and lighter than the Dyson so if I just need to vacuum up crumbs or grass I just whip that one out.


----------



## ShowMeTheMoney (Apr 12, 2009)

I love my Dyson, so does my cleaning lady. There's no comparison.
If you have carpets, and/or allergies, and/or pets, and/or kids, it's worth every penny. It'll extend the life of your carpets and makes for a healthier house.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

ShowMeTheMoney said:


> It'll extend the life of your carpets ....QUOTE]How does it do that?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought a shop vac from Crappy Tire about 8 years ago for $40. This things sucks hard and has been through hell. Construction, dirt, water you name it. I used it to clean my house and to service the hot tub as it's wet/dry. Vac is pretty much dead now after using 10 KG of wall plaster and cleaning up the mess in the house. I did not have any carpet in the house though. I do have an older Fantom Furry.

Expensive Vacs= not worth it.


----------



## ShowMeTheMoney (Apr 12, 2009)

kcowan said:


> ShowMeTheMoney said:
> 
> 
> > It'll extend the life of your carpets ....QUOTE]How does it do that?
> ...


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a Panasonic vacuum cleaner; bought from the Bay 4 years ago for ~$250 or so. Works okay.

I have a hand-me-down Kenmore vacuum cleaner (bought from Sears 7 years ago). Cleaned it out and now works quite well.

I use the Panasonic upstairs and the Kenmore downstairs; saves me from having to move things between floors. I have a mix of carpet & hardwood & tile, ~3777 sq ft. 


K.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

We have Miele at home, and it's worth every penny I paid for it. It's quiet, efficient and easy to use. My only regret is that I didn't buy it earlier, and used Dirt devil for a few years.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input! Husband modded the canister vac again last night, so ... I don't "need" a new vacuum. He also then vacuumed the whole house.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

scomac said:


> We have a Tristar canister vacuum cleaner that we purchased about 15 years ago. It was crazy expensive at the time (~$1500 IIRC), but it was in a totally different league from the Kenmores and Hoovers that we were used to both in terms of materials (stainless steel, magnesium alloy and neoprene) and functionality.


Tristar....

Story time. In about 1992, a door-to-door salesman dropped by our house way out in the country, and convinced my mom to drop $2000 on this magnesium trinket. Same mom who was currently raising 9 kids on about 10x that amount per year. 10% of annual income, for a vacuum cleaner. We kids called her crazy, and ever since I've had it in for the knave that had the nerve to offload this overpriced vacuum to a poor lady in the woods with her clutch of kids.

Today marks the first time in 18 years I've heard the name Tristar. What a surprise. 

And what a further surprise - I have it on scomac's good word that the thing isn't a complete piece of junk after all! Honestly, it had never occurred to me that the vacuum might have been a quality unit after all.

This summer one of my brothers and I cleaned a lot of stuff out of Mom's house. I felt a deep sense of inner peace as I stood on the bed of a pick-up truck and shot-putted that now broken down Tristar as far as I could into the stinking garbage pit at the local dump. Good riddance.

And for the record, I have a Bissel upright with a removable canister for doing the stairs.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Thanks for all the input! Husband modded the canister vac again last night, so ... I don't "need" a new vacuum. He also then vacuumed the whole house.


Somehow I had the feeling the story would end like this. Never say "let's just buy new" to a fix-it man.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> Thanks for all the input! Husband modded the canister vac again last night, so ... I don't "need" a new vacuum. He also then vacuumed the whole house.


Wow, fixed the vacuum then vacuumed. He's a keeper!


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Addy said:


> Wow, fixed the vacuum then vacuumed. He's a keeper!


Is that all it takes to make a woman happy?! All these years....


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> Is that all it takes to make a woman happy?! All these years....


Rebutted my post..disregard.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Ben said:


> Tristar....
> 
> Story time. In about 1992, a door-to-door salesman dropped by our house way out in the country, and convinced my mom to drop $2000 on this magnesium trinket. Same mom who was currently raising 9 kids on about 10x that amount per year. 10% of annual income, for a vacuum cleaner. We kids called her crazy, and ever since I've had it in for the knave that had the nerve to offload this overpriced vacuum to a poor lady in the woods with her clutch of kids.
> 
> ...


Your story reminded me of Robert Herjavec, of Dragons Den and other fame, who came to Canada as a Croat immigrant with his family. His mom was also taken for a ride by a smooth-talking salesman (I can't remember if it's vacuum or something else) and lost her savings. He promised never to be done in like that again and i guess the rest is history.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Just bought a shop vac from Cdn tire for $35 + tax. Walmart has one too, different colour. It came with the long wand attachements, two filters, wheels and the wide attachment for doing floors. It has a peek 2HP suction and 18L canister. Also can be used for wet. 

I believe that no vacume can compare to the value and powerful suction that these offer.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

We had a shop vac that we used for years and then something happened to it (I forget what) and we stopped using it. (We might just have taken it to the cottage.)

It's funny that you bumped this thread - I went to Woofstock in downtown Toronto last night and Dyson has a booth there every year. I spent some time using the Dyson hand-held and corded vacs to vacuum up pet hair in the display booth. Fun, and I will admit a vague longing for one of those machines, but in reality I don't think I could ever allow myself to spend that much on a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Also can be used for wet.


Just be sure you religiously follow the instructions when using it as a wet vac; I was vaccuming the basement a few years back and accidentally sucked up some water in a damp spot; the bag and filter in the vaccum got moldy and when I used it a few weeks later to vaccum upstairs the spores exhausted out and we all got sick.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

What we paid extra for our vacuum we save on wages .Our old house had a undersized central vac which took longer to do the job.My housekeeper can do a 4200 sq ft house in about 30 minutes and that is with picking everything up and moving stuff around.It sounds like a jet engine when it starts lol $1900 was well worth it .


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

$300 will get you a decent vacuum. Like others have said they're all made from the same flimsy plastic. When you pay more you're mostly paying for the brand name.

The most important decision is bagged or bagless. I would not advise bagless, for the simple reason that the filters must be cleaned after every use. Even when I did that, mine still had a tendency to spew dust. It's now collecting dust in the closet.

Last year we got $350 Sears bagged vacuum. It works great. We go through a couple of bags a month and the hepa filter is replaced once a year for about $20 a pop.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

i agonized over this for a while and researched the heck out of it, between going central, canister, or upright.

3 story townhouse, second floor is basically all hardwood/ceramic, so really only 2 floors have carpet, low pile...that cable pattern...dunno what it's called.

anyway, i really liked dyson, and saw the ratings and everything. there were some other good options too, but i tried out a lot of them before buying and really liked the feel of the dyson. of course, i wanted the dc25, which retails for something like 700 or some ridiculous figure like that. i even considered going south of the border.

anyway, i lucked out on craigslist and found a nice woman, from whom i purchased a brand new dyson dc25 for 400 cash. she received it as a housewarming gift, but already had central, so decided to sell it. box was unopened and i tested it out at the coffee shop where we met (haha).

i think there's a real feel of quality. and while the retail price seems a little exuberant, i'm quite happy with the device. there're some nice design considerations that...for whatever reason, manufacturers of less expensive models don't implement.

the one i have has the 'ball technology', which is marketing, but in fact i think it's quite a nice feature. my mother in law has the non-ball version, and it's noticeably harder to handle (for her).

i dunno what my ultimate point is... go dyson!!!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Jungle said:


> I bought a shop vac from Crappy Tire about 8 years ago for $40. This things sucks hard and has been through hell. Construction, dirt, water you name it. I used it to clean my house and to service the hot tub as it's wet/dry. Vac is pretty much dead now after using 10 KG of wall plaster and cleaning up the mess in the house. I did not have any carpet in the house though. I do have an older Fantom Furry.
> 
> Expensive Vacs= not worth it.


Haha that's funny I thought I was the only person who used Shop Vacs in the house. It works way better I find, and like you said $40. I find it's easier to clean and change the filter, holds more dirt etc and comes with all the attachments



canadianbanks said:


> We have Miele at home, and it's worth every penny I paid for it. It's quiet, efficient and easy to use. My only regret is that I didn't buy it earlier, and used Dirt devil for a few years.


Miele is a German company from the early 1900s. A bunch of my appliances are Miele that are at least 5 years old and work better than my new Maytags worked in Canada. I can't tell how old they are because the don't change them.. the new Miele's are exactly the same, no adding useless features or making them look "new" for the sake of marketing etc


----------



## dilbert789 (Apr 20, 2010)

The shop vac might be great if you don't have any carpet. 

We have the ball Dyson, picked it up as refurbished off their online site for about $150 off. Just have to check back once and a while. It picks up an amazing amount of pet hair and dust out of the carpets. The ball is super easy to move around and get everywhere.


----------



## aldur1 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Vacuum Cleaners*

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of buying a new vacuum cleaner. I live in a ~1,800 sq ft home with a mix of tiles and carpeting. 


I was wondering what you guys use in your homes? Also are the expensive ones like Dyson and Miele worth their price?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

aldur1 said:


> I was wondering what you guys use in your homes? Also are the expensive ones like Dyson and Miele worth their price?


I think if you take a look back at the previous pages of this thread, you'll find answers to these two questions.

Myself, I use a 20-year-old Sharp bagless vacuum cleaner; contrary to what someone posted earlier you don't have to clean the filter after each use and in fact I clean the filter about once every month or so when it's time to empty the canister. I wash the filter twice a year. My only complaint about it is that it's loud; a friend of mine has a Miele and you can carry on a quiet conversation while it's running. You can't even hear the phone or doorbell ring while our vacuum is running.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

About 30 years ago we were in the market for a vacuum cleaner. We read Consumer Reports and they recommended Filter Queen for our needs. At that time you could only buy it through a salesman at the house. We booked an appointment and told him we did not want the free gift just the vacuum. It was the easiest sale he had ever made. We wanted that vacuum and he could not talk us out of it lol. But he had to go through his pitch. He even vacummed in the sleeping baby's room (who is turning 31 this spring ). We paid a lot of money (around $500) and except for patching the hose with duck tape and finally replacing it, have been very happy with it. It is a canister model, perfect on stairs and did a wonderful job when wall to wall carpet was all the style. Now that we have redone our hardwood, it does not have to work so hard anymore. But the bottom line was that it was great for over 30 years and will probably still last another 30 years. Quality always costs more....always has always will. It worked for us.


----------



## YYC (Nov 12, 2012)

We had a Dyson previously. It was ok, but not really noticeably better than a department store model. When we moved into our new house it had a built in vacuum system, so we sold the Dyson, but I don't really think it was worth the premium in hindsight.


----------



## skiwest (Oct 24, 2011)

Have had built in Beams at two houses did a good job but would have to say Dyson pet model does a better job. We had some very low pile carpets , kilm type, at cabin. Had a cheapy dirt devil there. Got a Dyson using Aeroplan points. That carpet changed color when I used the Dyson. The year before I had beat that rug like it owed me money but it was no where as clean as what the Dyson did to it.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought a Dyson for $800 and wish I bought something cheaper. The suction is great but I hate emptying the canisters into individual bags.. every time, half of the dust drops back to the floor, and I have to vacuum again... not very efficient. You also have to wash and dry the premotor filter every few months. And wash the inside of the canister (this is a real PITA). If I had a house I would definitely install central vac with a vac in the garage.

If you don't have carpets there's no sense getting a Dyson, you just don't need that kind of dust filtration or power.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought a Dyson this year and I am extremely disappointed with it. Certainly not worth the price. Although it has some nice features (good suction, from carpet to floor with a click), it has some really bad ones. The ball makes it slightly easier to move around, not worth a couple hundred dollars worth. It is not designed to use the smaller tools to get under and in between furniture. I can see where the hose will be wearing out early from so much kinking. The upright is not ergonomic.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I love that this thread is still going! When I saw the most recent new post (before the two threads were merged) I was reminded that I still, at some low level, want a really fancy vacuum cleaner. But the reality is, (1) I don't vacuum (that's Mr. MoneyGal's job) and (2) if I spent more than $100 on a vacuum cleaner I'd just resent it or feel guilty every time I pulled it out (or saw Mr. MoneyGal do it!)

Possibly I'm a hoader...of money, that is.


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

We have a Kirby G4, bought used for a fraction of new price on eBay. It's a tank.










Every part is user replaceable with a few basic tools and we recently installed a new beater bar, light, main body casting, clutch switch, handle section, and cord hook. The parts weren't even expensive - something like $50 shipped for everything.

Older Kirbys are heavier where newer ones have more plastic. Ours (and probably the new ones) have a transmission built in so they roll themselves around when powered up making the weight moot.

They also have a tonne of accessories available like carpet shampoo kits, wands etc. (we have a few wands and heads)


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Do you have one on every floor, or do you not have a lot of stairs? Or possibly you consider moving the vacuum around a form of workout (I embarrassed my 10-year-old yesterday by "waiter-carrying" a 10-lb bag of flour from the baking goods aisle to the checkout)? 

I think part of the reason I don't need a high-end vacuum cleaner is that I just don't have a very big house. I'm not even sure where I'd store a vacuum like that - I have ONE closet in my entire house!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

We bought a mid-range Miele a few years ago and love it. It certainly is much better than cheapy dirt devils (we have one of those as well), and even better than some of the rebranded Sears vacs (those can be nice too).

The amount of dirt it picks up from the carpets (or is capable of picking up) is scores different. I see this as a value proposition. Worthwhile IMHO to pay a little more upfront and have something that works better.

To counter the lifting a heavy machine up stairs, we have two. Mostly wood floors downstairs so the cheapy dirt devil fits the bill.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> I think part of the reason I don't need a high-end vacuum cleaner is that I just don't have a very big house. I'm not even sure where I'd store a vacuum like that - I have ONE closet in my entire house!


Similar situation here: our house actually came with fixtures for a built-in vacuum system, but we don't have anyplace to keep the hoses except down in the basement, which kind of defeats the convenience benefits of a built-in system.

Based on my friend's Miele, I think we would spring for one of those when my old Sharp cleaner finally dies (which could be another 10-15 years from now). The Miele is whisper quiet, which I think would make vacuuming a less stress-inducing experience in a small house.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

We have a Miele and a Kenmore. The Meile was a hand me down gift when my father in law took it upon himself to give it to us. The Kenmore was a wedding present. I don't know about cleaning differences but the Meile is loads quieter.

We have 3 sets of stairs in our house even though it's only about 2800 square feet. The meile does the basement and main floor, the kenmore the second and the walk up attic.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

I love my Dyson, as it gets my husband to do much more of the vacuuming! It picks up way more stuff than our old one did. I got it in and out of the car to help someone who moved and carry it up and down the stairs easily even though it's not the lightweight model.
I do wish the hose was more flexible though, it gets to be a little awkward when using the attachments. I've had it a while though, so maybe the newer ones have improved upon that.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

I have two Kenmore canister vacuums. I leave one upstairs and one downstairs. 
I have a dirt devil in the basement and a small Iona wand type. They are all plug in types.
The majority of my floors are either ceramic or hard wood. The stairs are still carpeted.

I have just returned from Florida a week. Last week I noticed Target had the Dyson portable 20 mins on sale for $329
My neighbour managed to get one online, delivered to a UPS box just over the border for $299 so no shipping charges.
The portable battery operated does seem appealing if you find dragging the vacuum and its wires everywhere with you a problem.

Interesting topic *MG.*


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Duovac. Canadian made in Quebec. Excellent power, incredibly quiet. 

Before that had a vacuflo in previous house. Good power but noisier. 

Both are central vacs. The only way to go for best power, outside venting/filtering, quiet, ease of use.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

Dyson DC-23 ... my love...


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a Miele. It's extremely quiet. It's worth it.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Central vac is the only way to go. Everything else is a waste. 
Brad, my hose takes up less space,in my closet than an upright unit does. 
I'm curious why you had to store yours in the basement?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I have two vacuum cleaners, a Panasonic upright that I that I paid a few hundred dollars for 15 years ago for and a cannister-style Shark Plus that I bought on sale at Canadian Tire for $49. (It's the one that they used to advertise on TV by showing it lifting bowling balls). I've never had a really expensive vacuum like a Miele or a Dyson, so I can't compare to those (although I did buy an Electrolux from a door-to-door salesman many years ago), but I must say that the cheap little Shark works better than any vacuum I've ever had.

I have lived in two houses with built-in vacuums, and I hated them and never used them. I found the long hoses terribly awkward; they were always getting twisted and twined around my legs and drove me crazy. My current house, which my late husband and I had built 23 years ago, is wired for a built in (for resale purposes), but I've never bought the equipment to use it.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

praire_guy said:


> Central vac is the only way to go. Everything else is a waste.
> Brad, my hose takes up less space,in my closet than an upright unit does.
> I'm curious why you had to store yours in the basement?


Probably has to do with making the home air tight. Energy efficient.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Karen said:


> I have two vacuum cleaners, a Panasonic upright that I that I paid a few hundred dollars for 15 years ago for and a cannister-style Shark Plus that I bought on sale at Canadian Tire for $49. (It's the one that they used to advertise on TV by showing it lifting bowling balls). I've never had a really expensive vacuum like a Miele or a Dyson, so I can't compare to those (although I did buy an Electrolux from a door-to-door salesman many years ago), but I must say that the cheap little Shark works better than any vacuum I've ever had.
> 
> I have lived in two houses with built-in vacuums, and I hated them and never used them. I found the long hoses terribly awkward; they were always getting twisted and twined around my legs and drove me crazy. My current house, which my late husband and I had built 23 years ago, is wired for a built in (for resale purposes), but I've never bought the equipment to use it.



You have to buy the more expensive hose that doesn't kink. Also, put a hose "sock" on it. No trouble at all.


----------



## randomthoughts (May 23, 2010)

Also hate central vac, and my house is 'wired' for it too. I had the no-kink hose, though, and found it was like wrestling a cobra to get the thing coiled into a decent size.

I scored a Dyson for about $250 and like it a lot, though I would prefer a canister to a stand up (but sale-hunters can't always be choosers). I also keep an old metal Kenmore tank in the basement, which a coworker gave me (it's probably older than I am) when I moved away from home.


----------



## cash (Mar 5, 2011)

I just bought a small Eureka model on sale at London Drugs for $25 including a 1 year warranty. At this price, the expensive ones will have to last a LONG time to justify the higher cost.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to install central vacs as part of a summer job I held though a few summers and other school breaks in Uni working as an electricians assistant. 

I learned lots of great hands on stuff in that job. 

Also working in unheated new houses over Christmas breaks was a great motivator to convince myself to stay in school, despite the good money I was making working for the electrician by then. 

Then moving back to Canada from an overseas contract some years later and with my wife at home with our two young kids, in our freshly purchased for us 40 year old house with no furniture.

I scrounged a lot of the household furniture out of Oakville's official spring clean up garbage picking weeks to get us started. 
These picking times are not nearly as good now as they used to be fore the town contracted out waste collection ,as big stiff now gets picked up monthly.

I gathered up components of central vaccuums as I found them furniture picking. 
I brought them home, and fused the good bits to make a heinz 57 built in vac system. 
The inlets and pipe and control wiring are all the same between brands, and $120 from Home Depot for the supplied needed and 3 days of work over one Christmas break it was installed.

The blower motors are all made by Lamb. The old power unit motor I re-brushed limped along for a few years until I sprang for a new assembly for $250, once our cash flow improved. Finest suction now.

We have a power head and power hose for the short weave rug in the basement and a short 15' hose in the workroom for cleaning up after sawdust generating projects

A smooth floor tool and hose on the main floor, which is all hardwood. Hangs behind the basement top of stairs landing door.

Second floor has a hose and air driven turbine that live under the spare room bed box spring frame. 

If you are frugal, handy and have a mind to plan ahead almost anything can be accomplished.


----------

